# Verizon cell phone evidence



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

I have not told my complete story as I said in one post it was worse that I imagined (yet I was warned by folks here).

My Verizon account shows that my WS was with the OM on 7 occasions. My WS says 4 and the 5th time is when I confronted her on the phone and that was D-day. I called Verizon and they confirmed that the phone logs are 100% accurate as to this location. My WS was within 1/2 mile of this tower. Our phone logs show her recieving calls on her cell phone on these 7 occasions and each time shows a 3 to 4 hour period where she was in this town. My WS only has gone to this town since the PA started.

Verizon will not give out cell tower information but you can find their cell tower locations on a non-Verizon web site. Typically a tower's range is about 5 miles and on a good day 10 miles. My WS will occasionally shop north of this location and there is another Verizon tower there. Each time she has shopped there that tower picked up her phone calls. After checking our phone logs, checking with Verizon and seeing that it shows she was in this town for hours on 7 days I am convinced that they were together having sex on these dates and times.

My wife does have some memory issues that started when I was in Iraq in 2009. Her doctor told her it came from stress. I am not making excuses but she does have memory issues. My IC told me that she may not remember being with the OM seven times.

At present I am giving R a chance and I will be with my WS all next week as I am taking vacation. I asked my WS to write everything down from the time the EA started to the PA to d-day. It seems that my WS is doing everything she can to fix this marriage. After I confronted her about the 7 times she says it does not make sense as it was only 4 times. I believe I have obsolute proof and I told her that and she cried and says it was only 4 times. I will confront her again when we sit down on Firday night and will ask her to show me what she has written (she says she is almost done).

D is still an option as I had started the paperwork with an attorney. But at this point I am going to R a shot but it all sucks.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

4 or 7 times, you are more forgiving than most (I'm guessing).

I don't see how you are going to be able to read what she has written and not think of anything but divorce. I admire your dedication to your marriage.

I wish you the best.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

4, 7, 27... Does it really matter? It was more than a one-night-stand drunken mistake....... Unless the events occurred after NC I don't see it as relevant....

just my opinion....


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree with KanDo. Given her memory issues, what difference does it make? Either you can get past the fact that she was with another guy regardless of it being 4 or 7 times, or you can't. Only you have the ability to control that. And it's very gracious of you to try, in any case. Not everyone can, and I wouldn't blame any spouse for not being willing to do that.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

Thorburn said:


> I am not making excuses but she does have memory issues.


How convenient.

My wife claims to have memory issues until she AMAZES me with details she remembers when she WANTS to.

And I also don't get why 4 times is OK but 7 is a dealbreaker.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Explain to her your requirement to have the whole truth to help you move on from her affair and heal. Make her feel secure that she can tell you everything without you getting angry. The normal excuse from waywards is they don't want to tell the truth to protect you, translated = It was worse than you thought and I am covering my ass.

Only if you intend to carry it through do you calmly mention you will be booking a polygraph for her to validate the truth. If you do mention it you must book the poly. Most times waywards crack and reveal all before the poly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

MrK said:


> How convenient.
> 
> My wife claims to have memory issues until she AMAZES me with details she remembers when she WANTS to.
> 
> And I also don't get why 4 times is OK but 7 is a dealbreaker.



My WS has memory issues and that is a fact. Has no bearing on the fact that she cheated by choice. In 2004 we bought a car in Florida. We left it at her brother's house as we had flown down with my parents on vacation. My WS and my son flew down about a month later and they drove back up North. She has no memory of this.

My point is not 7 is a deal breaker verses the 4 times she told me she did it. It is the fact that I would like her to tell me the entire truth and perhaps she does not remember and it is frustrating. 

I started the process for D and it is on hold. She has already agreed to turning the house, cars etc all over to my name and she has a agreed to a post-nup. I am in the process of all these things and it was not a threat.

I have decided to take the hard road and try R, but believe me I can pull the trigger on D at any time.

Her three brothers (all three are pastors) have been supportive of me in this and told me that if I divorse their sister they would certainly understand and that they do not want to lose me. I have told them if we get divorsed they will eventually make up with their sister and I will be history.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

> She has already agreed to turning the house, cars etc all over to my name and she has a agreed to a post-nup. I am in the process of all these things and it was not a threat.


Good move



> I have decided to take the hard road and try R


The fact she has agreed to sign a pre-nup gives you more chance of success in R. 

Best wishes to both of you, every now and then step back and give yourself some breathing room. R is tough in most cases the end result is a better marriage.


----------

